# QS sold but still in a Audi..



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, it's a sad day. The QS has gone to its new owner. Probably one the best cars I've owned without a doubt and had great fun with it. I will hopefully be back one day and maybe try a V6..who knows. It was just a little tedious having the QS and smart car. Only 2 seats and not much room gets a touch annoying but it lasted a year. 

Thanks for all the help on this forum. It's truly been excellent with some really helpful members. 8)

The new car is a A3 2.0T Quattro.










I've now got to learn what this TFSI engine is all about. :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a set of BBS LM's to ease the pain though


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

J3SHF said:


> Can't go wrong with a set of BBS LM's to ease the pain though


Hehe although I kind of agree it's certainly not special like a QS TT. Really am going to miss that car and glad I owned it.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

You do know theres an 3.2 quattro a3 too right? :roll:


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

mstew said:


> You do know theres an 3.2 quattro a3 too right? :roll:


Yes? Your point being?

I'm guessing you think that for the reason I'd want a V6 TT means I would want a V6 A3? Wrong..


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't know how but I read it wrong. Though you'd like a 3.2 again. I'll get my coat..


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

mstew said:


> Don't know how but I read it wrong. Though you'd like a 3.2 again. I'll get my coat..


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks nice Tom , and that 2.0T is so easy to tune as well.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

neilc said:


> Looks nice Tom , and that 2.0T is so easy to tune as well.


Thanks. It already has a map and milltek. Any other worthwhile mods for these? I'm guessing much more is a pita with the little K03.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TomQS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice Tom , and that 2.0T is so easy to tune as well.
> ...


HPFP , induction and a custom map would release a bit more for sure.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Neil should have HPFP after his name :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Neil should have HPFP after his name :lol:


I can pump with the best of them James you should know :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, they do say it's better to give than to receive. :wink:


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Someone at work has a sportback version of that, with BBS CH's. Looks the mutts nuts.

What power are they as standard?


----------



## Kiwi89 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well may awell introduce myself on here! I'm the new owner of Tom's QS and he's now the owner of my A3. Must admit the A3 is looking lovely in that picture! Gotta admit im loving the QS! Mrs aint so keen on getting in and out of the recaro's, but personally i think the seats set the whole car off!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Kiwi89 said:


> Well may awell introduce myself on here! I'm the new owner of Tom's QS and he's now the owner of my A3. Must admit the A3 is looking lovely in that picture! Gotta admit im loving the QS! Mrs aint so keen on getting in and out of the recaro's, but personally i think the seats set the whole car off!


Hello mate. Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Its been loved! Theres a thread on here if you search my name.

The recaros take getting used too but make it more fun/an event when you drive it! 

I'm going to miss it. Just saw your other thread. Sounds like a hybrid turbo and fmic would be the way to go.


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

TomQS said:


> Well, it's a sad day. The QS has gone to its new owner. Probably one the best cars I've owned without a doubt and had great fun with it. I will hopefully be back one day and maybe try a V6..who knows. It was just a little tedious having the QS and smart car. Only 2 seats and not much room gets a touch annoying but it lasted a year.
> 
> Thanks for all the help on this forum. It's truly been excellent with some really helpful members. 8)
> 
> ...


Absolutely love those A3's and that looks particularly good sporting LM's. Performance-mod wise, having owned a Mk5 GTI with the same powerplant, I'd say go for a 3" downpipe/decat, decent stainless system, good intake setup and another map and it should be touching 280-290bhp with lots of torque! They go really well!

Very nice car lad!


----------



## Kiwi89 (Aug 8, 2014)

TomQS said:


> Kiwi89 said:
> 
> 
> > Well may awell introduce myself on here! I'm the new owner of Tom's QS and he's now the owner of my A3. Must admit the A3 is looking lovely in that picture! Gotta admit im loving the QS! Mrs aint so keen on getting in and out of the recaro's, but personally i think the seats set the whole car off!
> ...


Yea think a hybrid will be the way forward, going to have to start saving my pocket change then! I was lookng back through your build thread, at one pint you had a s2000 filter, you go against it in the end?


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Kiwi89 said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> > Kiwi89 said:
> ...


Yes mate. I got fed up of the noise to be honest! They are very loud but did give an extra 5bhp from logging it.


----------

